# Google says 97% of connections to YouTube are now encrypted



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Earlier this year, Google launched a new section to its Transparency Report that highlighted the use of HTTPS to encrypt connections between its users' devices and its servers. At the time, the report only showed data for Google Drive, Finance, Gmail, Maps, News and the company's advertising products. Today, Google added data for YouTube and Google Calendar, as well.
> 
> For YouTube, HTTPS now accounts for 97 percent of all connections to the site.


More


----------



## TechWiz365 (Jul 29, 2015)

That's good, it makes sense the one of the top websites in the world provides encrypted access.


----------

